# Corsair Force F60 Sata III Tools



## Mario2002 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bekomme im laufe der Woche eine Corsair Force F60 SSD Sata III SSD. Ich hätte da eine Frage.
Da ich normalerweise meine HHD´s mit Ccleaner und Auslogics Defrag reinige und defragmentiere, wollte ich mal fragen, ob man Ccleaner auch mit einer SSD verwenden kann. Formatieren soll man ja die SSD´s nicht. Gibt es da von Corsair vielleicht ein Tool, wo man den Speicher der SSD wieder sauber machen kann und was für spezielle Tools soll man für eine SSD benutzen?
Da das meine erste SSD wird, habe ich damit absolut keine Erfahrung.


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

dann empfehle ich dir erstmal das hier durchzulesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## Mario2002 (27. Dezember 2011)

Cool Danke!
Das kannte ich noch nicht. werde ich mir mal genau durchlesen.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Jepp ein Guide vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme macht Sinn bei SSDs zu lesen.


----------

